# Help and suggestions please.



## Stew (7/7/20)

Hi all, I am new to Vaping. I bought a Swag II on the 23 Jun 2020, actually clue less as to what I was buying and what I needed. Possibly should have bought a pod device instead. I am a pensioner on a limited budget with a Wife that doesn't like smoking / and any money used to that end.
I bought a Disposable 1 ohm tank and liked the flavour it kicked out on the same juice I have been Sub ohm'ing. Thinking of getting a 510 tank for my Swag that I can build coils to a higher ohm rating.
Any thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (7/7/20)

Stew said:


> Hi all, I am new to Vaping. I bought a Swag II on the 23 Jun 2020, actually clue less as to what I was buying and what I needed. Possibly should have bought a pod device instead. I am a pensioner on a limited budget with a Wife that doesn't like smoking / and any money used to that end.
> I bought a Disposable 1 ohm tank and liked the flavour it kicked out on the same juice I have been Sub ohm'ing. Thinking of getting a 510 tank for my Swag that I can build coils to a higher ohm rating.
> Any thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


Hi @Stew.

Firstly welcome to the forum.
Secondly, what tank do you currently own and how “technical” do you feel line getting? 
You could get a rebuildable tank and get some higher resistance wire say kanthal and build at higher ohms etc. but let’s leave the rebuilding for a later discussion. Rebuilding works out cheaper in the long run but requires some tools like side cutters, cotton and wire as well as a 2, 2.5 and say 3mm diameter rod to wrap the coil around. 

what disposable tank did you get that was 1 ohm?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (7/7/20)

I have the original swag and the limiting factor is that it needs a 22mm tank. I have only used it as a sub ohm device and haven't had an RTA on it. 

If find a RTA more satisfying but as mentioned, there is a bit of a cost getting all you need to get set up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (7/7/20)

Just to add, I’m not a big fan of pod systems but there are a few coming out that are getting a lot of praise. 

I personally prefer rebuilding as I get to customomise my experience the way I like it and also, the sacrifice for a bigger device doesn’t bother me as I prefer having removable batteries. 

I have used pods before and they are convinient as rebuilding does have a steep learning curve but it’s not too bad if you have some assistance and your eyesight hasn’t gone with the years...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## David.Fisher (7/7/20)

Hi Members,

I am looking for a replacement 510 for a Siren 2, could anyone PLEASE point me in the right direction. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/7/20)

Get a Vapefly galaxies rdta. Only 2ml tank but for 1ohm and above that is more than enough and refilling takes 5sec. Great flavor and easy build. Only problem is you might struggle to get one and people that have them are reluctant to sell

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LeislB (7/7/20)

These guys have a rainbow one:

http://www.mrandmrshydesvapour.co.z...product/1266-vapefly-galaxies-mtl-squonk-rdta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (7/7/20)

Christos said:


> Hi @Stew.
> 
> Firstly welcome to the forum.
> Secondly, what tank do you currently own and how “technical” do you feel line getting?
> ...


Hi Christos, the disposable tank I bought was a Tutu. The tank I have is the standard 510 tank that comes with the Swag II that uses the GT series of coils. I am OK with Technical, no problem and can handle most Technical challenges.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (8/7/20)

Thanks LeislB

Reactions: Like 1


----------

